
People Knowingly Donated $100,000 to Dig a Big, Pointless Hole in the Ground - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/11/27/503502142/people-donated-nearly-100-000-to-dig-a-big-pointless-hole-in-the-ground
======
gus_massa
Sorry for ruining a silly new with a the technical question, but why did they
have to increase the prize of the second when the crew is more time there? I
would have guessed that once you have some minimal time you get a flat price
per hour, or perhaps you can get some discount later.

~~~
qbrass
They keep raising the price so people eventually stop paying for a pointless
hole in the ground.

